# أجدد  الاختراعات والاكشافات  المهمة  (ملف كامل)



## مورا مارون (22 مارس 2009)

*جهاز جديد يتمكن من تحديد عمر الجنين *

*كشفت شركة أمريكية عن جهاز طبي جديد للموجات فوق الصوتية بحجم الحاسب المحمول، يستطيع بدقة تحديد عمر الجنين دون الحاجة لإجراء فحوصات طبية معقدة .*

*ويتميز الجهاز الجديد بعدم حاجته لمصادر طاقة ثابتة، أو غرفة لاستيعاب أجهزة الموجات فوق الصوتية الكبيرة التقليدية، مما يجعله صالحاً للعمل في المناطق النائية لا سيما في العالم الثالث .*

*وعلى صعيد متصل ، كشف الباحثون النقاب عن منتج جديد من الروبوتات أطلق عليه " آر بي ‏7 ‏"، مهمته المساعدة في تقديم خدمات طبية وعلاجية للمرضي بالمستشفيات من خلال التواصل عن بعد مع الأطباء والجراحين والاستشاريين الموجودين في أماكن بعيدة عن المستشفي‏,‏ حيث يقوم الطبيب عن بعد بإدارة وتحريك " آر بي ‏7 ‏"عبر حاسب محمول. *

*جهاز جديد متعدد الخدمات للفقراء *

*توصل علماء بريطانيون إلى إنتاج جهاز جديد يدعى "سكور" متعدد الخدمات للفقراء، حيث يقوم بتوليد طاقة كهربائية محدودة لأغراض الطبخ والتبريد في آن واحد، ويصدر صوتاً رتيباً بقوة 50 هيرتز، ويتضمن تقنية حرارية صوتية "ثيرمو ـ أكوستيك" تعتمد على إنتاج الصوت من الحرارة التي يطلقها الجهاز.*

*وأوضح العلماء أن هذا الجهاز يحول الصوت إلى تيار كهربائي يشغل البراد ويوفر ما يكفي من الكهربائية لأجهزة أخرى منزلية صغيرة مثل المصابيح والمراوح وغيرها، وطبيعي فإن الحرارة المتولدة تكفي لطهي مختلف الأغذية وللتدفئة في الشتاء ولتشغيل جهاز صغير لتكييف الجو في الصيف.*

*وأشار بول رايلي من جامعة نوتنجهام، إلى أن جهاز "سكور" يتميز بسهولة الاستعمال ورخص الثمن والسرعة في الطبخ، ويتألف من عدد من المرايا المقعرة المرصوفة بشكل يشبه صحن تسلم بث الأقمار الصناعية، وتُجمع ضوء الشمس في بؤرة الجهاز ليساعد على عمل الخدمات بأقل تكلفة. *


*عقار جديد لعلاج سرطان الكبد *

*توصل خبراء علاج السرطان إلي عقار جديد لعلاج سرطان الكبد يحمل اسم "سورافنيب" وصف بأنه يشكل إنجازاً كبيراً في علاج هذا النوع من السرطانات الذي يصعب علاجه ويصيب نصف مليون شخص سنوياً علي مستوي العالم. *

*وطبقا لما ورد بجريدة "الراية القطرية"، أكد الباحثون أن النتائج التي تم التوصل اليها في دراسة دولية أجريت علي 602 مريض بحالات متقدمة من سرطان الكبد كانت لافتة للأنظار، ومن المحتمل أن تغير الطريقة التي يعالج بها هذا المرض. *

*وفي إطار هذه الدراسة التي بدأت في مارس 2005 حصل المرضي إما علي قرصين يومياً من عقار سورافنيب أو علي أقراص غير مؤثرة، وفي المتوسط عاشت المجموعة التي عولجت بهذا العقار 7- 10 شهور مقارنة ب 8 شهور لمن تلقوا الأدوية غير المؤثرة وهو فارق تصل نسبته إلي 44%. *

*من جانبه، قال دكتور جوزيب لوفيت الذي قاد الفريق القائم بإجراء الدراسة إن معدل الصمود هذا في مواجهة المرض لم يسبق تسجيله من قبل قط في جهود علاج سرطان الكبد، ويعد انجازاً كبيراً في التعامل مع هذا المرض. *

*وجاء في تقرير الذى أوردته صحيفة "واشنطن تايمز"، أن عقار سورافنيب يهاجم السرطان بأسلوب مزدوج، حيث يهاجم الخلايا السرطانية نفسها للقضاء عليها تماماً ويقطع الإمداد بالدم عن الورم. *

*ومن المعتقد أنه يعمل علي الأورام الموجودة داخل الكبد وتلك التي انتشرت في مواضع أخري، وفي الدراسة لم تنكمش الأورام أو تختفي، ولكن في العديد من الحالات فإنها لم تشهد نمواً أيضاً. *

*وعقب دكتور لوفيت بقوله: إنك لا تشفي المريض من المرض، ولكنك تعالج تردي الحالة بصورة كبيرة ولافتة للنظر . *


*جهاز يساعد المصابين بالجلطة الدماغية على المشي *

*تمكن علماء أمريكيون من تطوير جهاز يتيح للمصابين بالجلطة الدماغية استعادة قدرتهم على المشي بشكل شبه طبيعي ومساعدتهم على التحرك بحرية أكبر.*

*وطبقاً لما ورد "بجريدة الرياض"، أشار العلماء إلى أن هذا الجهاز الذي يدعى "NESS L300" يثبت على الجزء الأسفل من الساق، وهو مزود بأدوات استشعار تتيح للمريض معرفة متى تكون ساقه في الهواء أو على الأرض، مشيرين إلى أن أقطاب كهربائية تنقل موجات كهربية خفيفة إلى الاعصاب من أجل تنشيط عضلة بطة الساق من أجل تعديل حركات المشي.*

*ومن جانبه، أوضح الدكتور مايكل مسؤول في مركز وايل كورنيل الطبي في مستشفى بريسبيتريان في نيويورك، أن دائرة الأدوية والأطعمة في الولايات المتحدة أقرت باستخدام الجهاز الجديد، مؤكدين أنه سوف يتم استخدامه اعتباراً من هذا العام، حيث أن التجارب التي أجريت على الجهاز أظهرت بأنه يساعد على تناسق الخطوات وسرعتها خلال المشي و تدفق الدم في الجسم *

*مصر: أول مركز عالمي للقلب المفتوح بأسوان *

*يفتتح خلال نوفمبر المقبل أول مركز عالمي للقلب المفتوح في مستشفي أسوان التعليمي، وذلك بالتعاون بين وزارة الصحة وجمعية سلاسل الخير والأمل البريطانية، بتكلفة 50 مليون جنيه.*

*وطبقا لما ورد بجريدة "المصري اليوم"، أكد الدكتور ممدوح الأمين، مدير عام مستشفي أسوان التعليمي، أن المركز سيتم إنشاؤه علي مرحلتين، تستغرق الأولي خمسة أشهر وتنتهي نوفمبر المقبل وتشمل تجهيز المركز بأجهزة ومعدات طبية، تبدأ بعدها المرحلة الثانية وتنتهي منتصف العام المقبل. *


*جهاز يكشف عن فيروس أنفلونزا الطيور *

*كشف باحثون أميركيون عن جهاز جديد يستطيع بسرعة اكتشاف 92 نوعاً مختلفاً من الفيروسات بما فيها عدة سلالات من فيروس "اتش5 ان1" القاتل المسبب لأنفلونزا الطيور أو أي اصابات جديدة.*

*وطبقاً لما ذكرته "قناة العالم"، أشار الباحثون إلى أن الجهاز الجديد يمكن استخدامه أيضاً في المستشفيات الكبرى لمراقبة أي انتشار لعدوى خطيرة لا تستجيب للدواء.*

*ومن جانبه، أوضح رانجا سامباث المدير التنفيذي لشركة ايبس بيوساينسز، أن الجهاز الجديد الذي يدعى "تي 5000" يمكن أن يستغرق 4 ساعات فقط للكشف عن سلالة الفيروس، مؤكدين أن جهاز الكشف الجديد ليس محمولا ولا رخيصاً، حيث أن طوله يبلغ مترين وارتفاعه متر، ويتكلف الجهاز الواحد ما بين 400 ألف و500 ألف دولار، لذا فإن المؤسسات الكبرى والحكومات هي فقط التي يمكنها شراؤه.*

*يذكر أن دقة الجهاز في التعرف على السلالة التي أصابت 656 شخصاً أخذت منهم عينات بين عام 1999 وعام 2006 بلغت 97 بالمئة.*


*اكتشاف فيروس يسبب إسهال الأطفال *

*كشفت دراسة أمريكية حديثة أن أحد فيروسات الإسهال عند الأطفال والذي يدعى "روتا" قادر على الوصول إلى مجرى الدم بعد مهاجمته الأمعاء، مما قد يتسبب في ظهور أعراض عند الأطفال المصابين غير مرتبطة بالجهاز الهضمي .*

*وأوضحت نتائج الدراسة أنه تبين وجود بروتينات الفيروس في عينات الدم عند 51 طفلاً من المشاركين في الدراسة، مما يعني أن هذا الفيروس قد تمكن من إيصال بروتيناته إلى الدم عند 90 % من الحالات بين الأطفال المصابين، الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى إصابة الطفل بالإسهال.*

*يذكر أن "روتا" هو أشهر مسببٍ لحالات الإسهال الحاد بين الأطفال والرضع في مختلف دول العالم، حيث يعاني المصاب من ارتفاع في درجة حرارة الجسم ، ويظهر أعراض معوية مثل الإسهال الحاد والقيء.*

*تقنية جديدة لرصد العواصف الرعدية *

*تمكنت شركة نوكيا الفنلندية من الحصول على براءة اختراع لتقنية جديدة تستطيع التنبؤ بالأمطار والعواصف الرعدية .*

*وتنوي نوكيا أن تقوم بتزويد هواتفها الجديدة ببرنامج قادر على رصد وتعقب وتحليل إشارات البرق، حيث أن نظام نوكيا سيعتمد على استخدام قناتي راديو متجاورتين لرصد أي اضطرابات في الجو، وهو ما سيمكن صاحب الهاتف من الحصول على تحذير مسبق بنحو 10 دقائق، وذلك قبل حدوث العاصفة الرعدية.*

*وأوضح الباحثون أن البرق يقوم بإنتاج موجات راديو تتراوح في ترددها بين 10 هرتز و 5 جيجاهرتز، وهي المسئولة عن إصدار أصوات الفرقعة في أجهزة الراديو التي تستقبل موجات "FM" و "AM"، وكذلك أجهزة التليفزيون.*

*يذكر أن التقنية الجديدة توفر معايير السلامة الضرورية، وهي مفيدة جداً للطيارين وللأشخاص الذين يقضون وقتهم في الأماكن المكشوفة.*


*أسبانيا : جراحة لزرع اليد اليمني محل اليسري *

*نجح أطباء أسبان في إجراء جراحة لزرع اليد اليمني لرجل محل يده اليسري المقطوعة، كما غيروا مكان أصبع الإبهام حتي يلائم الوضع الجديد.*

*وطبقا لما ورد بجريدة "الراية القطرية"، أوضح الأطباء أن الرجل "63 عاما" كان قد فقد يده اليسري في حادث وقع له قبل أربعة عقود، فضلا عن أنه أصيب منذ ثلاثة أعوام بجلطة جعلته عاجزاً عن استخدام الجزء الأيمن من جسده.*

*وقد أجريت عملية الزرع لهذا الرجل في 29 أبريل الماضي ومن المقرر أن يغادر المستشفي هذا الاسبوع. *

*وأوضح الطبيب يبدرو كافاداس أنه سيكون بوسع المريض استخدام يده بشكل معقول خلال بضعة شهور، وقد وصفت المصادر الطبية الاسبانية هذه العملية بأنها الاولي من نوعها علي مستوي العالم.*

*الجدير بالذكر أن الفريق الطبي الذي أجري الجراحة الأخيرة كان قد زرع في عام 2006 يدي شخص راح ضحية حادث مروري لسيدة مبتورة اليدين، وبات بوسع هذه السيدة حالياً أن تكتب اسمها. *


*إنسان آلى يشبه الطفل الرضيع *

*تمكن فريق بحثى يابانى من تطوير إنسان آلي يشبه الطفل الرضيع فى شكله وحركاته، مزود بمحركات داخلية وأجهزة استشعار وبشرة ناعمة من السيليكون. *

*وطبقا لما ذكرته وكالة الأنباء البحرينية، أجرى فريق من وكالة العلوم والتكنولوجيا اليابانية تجربة علنية للإنسان الآلى فى جامعة أوساكا غربى اليابان.*

*ويبلغ طول الانسان الآلى مائة وثلاثين سنتيمترا، ويزن نحو ثلاثين كيلوجراما ومستوى ذكائه يساوى مثيله فى طفل بين سنة وسنتين من العمر، كما أنه مزود بنحو خمسين محركا تعمل عمل العضلات والمفاصل الى جانب نحو مائتى مستشعر تحت البشرة.*

*ويخطط الفريق لإجراء تجارب لتعليم الإنسان الآلى لغات وألعابا لدراسة كيفية نمو أمخاخ الأطفال الرضع من البشر. *


*أطراف صناعية لتؤأمين سياميين*

*تمكن فريق طبي من تركيب أطراف صناعية لطفلين ماليزيين سياميين، ليتمكنا من المشي دون الكرسي المتحرك، بعد ثلاث سنوات من نجاح فصلهما.*

*وقد بدأ الفريق الطبي الذي أجرى العملية،ولكن ظهرت صعوبة الحالة، نظراً لعدم وجود أطراف سفلية للطفلين، ولاستئصال جزء من الحوض عند خضوعهما لعملية الفصل.*

*وطبقا لما ورد بموقع CNN، يقول أعضاء الفريق الطبي أنه تم تصنيع الأطراف الصناعية وتثبيتها بشكل نهائي على الطفلين من قبل الفريق المختص في وقت قياسي، لم يتجاوز فترة الأربعة أسابيع، حيث تمكن الطفل الذي يتمتع بقوى أفضل من المشي مباشرة بعد تثبيت الطرف الصناعي على جسمه بقليل من الإرشادات، وبعض المساعدة الحركية.*

*أما الطفل الثاني، فقد تمكن من المشي بنجاح، لكن ببطء، لتخوفه من استخدام الطرف الصناعي، ونظراً لتعوده على استخدام الكرسي المتحرك لفترة طويلة.*

*يذكر أن عملية الفصل تمت قبل ثلاث سنوات، *


*فرشاة أسنان تعمل بالموجات فوق الصوتية *

*تمكن علماء أمريكيون من تطوير فرشاة أسنان تعمل بالموجات فوق الصوتية، تقوم بإزالة طبقة الجير "البلاك" التي قد تتواجد فوق الأسنان.*

*وتتميز الفرشاة الجديدة والتي أطلق عليها اسم "التريو" بقدرتها على توليد اهتزازات، بواسطة الموجات فوق الصوتية، تعمل على تحريك فقاعات الماء بتردد عال يبلغ 20 ألف ذبذبة في الثانية، ليسهم ذلك في تكوين طبقة رقيقة من الماء فوق سطح السن تقوم بتنظيف مادة الجير بكفاءة.*

*وطبقاً لما ورد بجريدة "الخليج الإماراتية"، أوضح العلماء أن هذه الفرشاة أفضل من العادية، لأنها تعمل على إزالة الجير بكفاءة مع المحافظة على صحة اللثة. *


*اكتشاف بروتين يقوي الذاكرة لفترة طويلة *

*اكتشف علماء كوريون بروتينا جديدا يساعد على الحفاظ على ذاكرة الإنسان لفترة طويلة، لتعد هذه هي المرة الأولى التي يكتشف فيها علماء بروتين يضبط الذاكرة.*

*وأشار الباحثون إلى أن هذا البروتين الذى يدعى "CAMAP" الموجود في الخلايا العصبية يعمل كوسيط لتحويل المنشط الخارجي إلى إشارات عصبية، مما يسمح للبشر بالمحافظة على الذاكرة لفترة طويلة من الزمن.*

*وأوضحت الاختبارات السريرية التي أجراها الفريق الجامعي أن خمود بروتين "CAMAP " ينتج عنه عدم القدرة على الاحتفاظ بالذاكرة لفترة طويلة.*

*يذكر أن هذا الاكتشاف الجديد ربما يساعد العلماء في السيطرة على بنية ذاكرة الإنسان.*



*وسيلة جديدة للكشف المبكر عن الزهايمر *

*توصل فريقان أحدهما أمريكي والأخر سويدي إلي وسيلة جديدة للكشف المبكر عن أعراض مرض الزهايمر.*

*وطبقا لما ورد بجريدة "الأخبار"، قام الفريقان بإجراء اختبار علي خلايا ميتة في المخ هي السبب في مرض الزهايمر، وتبين لهم أن تطور المساحة التي تحوي هذه الخلايا يؤدي تدريجياً إلي فقدان الذاكرة مما يتطلب اتخاذ إجراءات سريعة مع بداية بلوغ الإنسان الخمسين من عمره لتفادي الإصابة بهذا المرض لحين التوصل إلي علاج فعال.*

*وقد أجريت التجارب علي أكثر من 2000 مريض في فترة زمنية تتراوح مابين ستة شهور وسنة، وسوف يسمح هذا الكشف بالتوصل إلي علاج مرض الزهايمر خلال السنوات الخمس القادمة. *


*وسادة تشبه الرجل تساعد السيدات على النوم *

*تمكن باحثون يابانيون من تطوير وسادة تدعى "الرجل الوسادة"، وذلك لأنها تمثل الجزء العلوى من جسم الرجل.*

*وطبقاً لما ورد بجريدة "الراية القطرية"، أشار المصنع الياباني المنتج للوسادة، إلى أن هذه الوسادة تساعد علي إيجاد التوازن لدي المرأة خلال النوم ويخفف من التقلب في السرير حيث أن السيدات تفضله لأنهن يشعرن بالراحة التامة مع "الرجل الوسادة"، حيث تحتضن ذراعه وتشعر بدفء تام إلي جانبه. *

*مصر: جراحة لاستخراج 80 حصوة من بطن مريض *

*في جراحة استغرقت ساعتين ونصف الساعة، نجح فريق طبي من جراحي مستشفي التأمين الصحي في الفيوم "جنوب مصر"، في استخراج ثمانين حصوة، بأحجام مختلفة من كلية عامل بالمعاش.*

*وطبقا لما ورد بجريدة "المصري اليوم"، أكد الفريق الطبي برئاسة الدكتور خالد المصلوبي، استشاري جراحة المسالك البولية، أن المريض يبلغ من العمر 70 عاما، وقد سببت له الحصوات تضخما في الكلي، ودخل المستشفي يعاني من انسداد في حوض الكلي، وقصور في وظائفها ونزيف بولي، فتم إجراء الجراحة له لتجنب إصابته بالفشل الكلوي، وهي سادس جراحة يجريها لاستخراج حصوات.*


*الأردن: أجهزة جديدة لكشف الغش في المدارس *

*تمكنت وزارة التربية والتعليم الأردنية من تطوير أجهزة الكترونية لمنع الغش، ستوزع على كافة مديريات التربية والتعليم للكشف المبكر عن الهواتف المحمولة التي يتم استخدامها من قبل الطلبة لممارسة الغش داخل القاعات.*

*وطبقاً لما ورد "بجريدة الرياض"، أوضحت الوزارة أنها قامت بتركيب أجهزة حساسة في جميع الغرف التي يتم فيها حفظ اسئلة الامتحانات بمعدل جهاز واحد لكل غرفة في جميع مديريات التربية والتعليم، حيث تزود "برقم سري" يكون بحوزة مدير التربية فقط، بالإضافة إلى وجود وحدة تحكم الكتروني محكمة الاغلاق أيضاً وبمجرد ملامسة باب غرفة حفظ الأسئلة يصدر صوت انذار عال في كافة أرجاء المديرية وكذلك في الدائرة الرئيسية في الوزارة بحيث يظهر جهاز خاص رقم الجهاز الذي صدر عنه الصوت في المديرية. *

*روبوت نسائي يجيد كلمات الغزل *

*نجحت الصين في إنتاج أول روبوت نسائي أطلقت عليه إسم "الحسناء الصينية"، وسيرتدي الروبوت الصيني فستاناً، ويتلقي أوامره عن بعد بالريموت كونترول، ويبدأ في التحرك يميناً ويساراً وإلي الأمام والخلف ويقوم بحركات راقصة رشيقة كما يستطيع التكلم والغناء باللغة الانجليزية وكذلك التمييز بين الأشخاص والمواقع.*

*وطبقاً لما ورد "بجريدة الزمان"، أوضح الباحثون أنه يجيد كلمات الغزل والحب، وتأمل السلطات الصينية في تعميم ذلك الروبوت قبل حلول موعد أوليمبياد .*



*جهاز جديد يحدد مكان صيد الأسماك *

*تمكنت شركة الاتصالات الكورية الجنوبية "إس كيه تليكوم"، من تطوير جهاز جديد يمكن من خلاله تحديد أماكن الأسماك عن طريق جهاز موصل بهاتف محمول مبتكر.*

*وأشارت الشركة إلى أن هذا الجهاز يستخدم معه ناقل للموجات فوق الصوتية يطفو على سطح المياه، كما أنه متصل في أحد طرفيه بجهاز تليفون محمول وفي الطرف الآخر بأداة صيد السمك "الصنارة" لكى يحدد أماكن الأسماك وعمق المياه ودرجة حرارتها. *

*يذكر أن شركة "SKTelecom" كانت أول شركة اتصالات تستخدم الموجات فوق الصوتية "رنين" لطرد الناموس، وذلك في عام 2004. *


*الأشعة المقطعية أحدث وسيلة لكشف الانسداد بالقلب *

*أفاد باحثون أمريكيون بأن الفحص بالأشعة المقطعية ربما يكشف عن وجود شرايين مسدودة بشكل أسرع وبمشكلات أقل عن الاختبارات المتوافرة حالياً.*

*وطبقا لما ذكرته جريدة "اليوم الالكتروني"، أوضح الباحثون في اجتماع الجمعية الامريكية للقلب أن اختبارات على كلاب أوضحت أن الفحص بالأشعة المقطعية يمكن أن يظهر أي ضيق بالشرايين يسبب ضعف تدفق الدم .*

*وأشار الباحثون إلى أن الاختبار -الذي لا يستخدم فيه أي وسيلة تدخل الجسم- استغرق أقل من نصف الوقت الذي يتطلبه إجراء اختبارات القلب بالمجهود وتخطيط القلب التي يتم استخدامها حاليا لكشف أي بوادر لانسداد خطير في الأوعية الدموية. *


*اكتشاف الجين المسبب للعمى لدى الرضع *

*في طفرة علمية غير مسبوقة، نجح فريق من العلماء الكنديين في اكتشاف المورثة الجينية المسؤولة عن العمى الولادي عند الأطفال والرضع.*

*وأشار الباحثون في المركز الطبي بجامعة ميجيل، إلى أن هذه المورثة مسؤولة عن حدوث " Leber Congenital Amaurosis" وهو أحد أكثر الأسباب التي تؤدي للعمى الخلقي عند الأطفال والرضع.*

*وطبقاً لما ورد "بجريدة الرياض"، أوضح الباحث روبرت كوينيكوب مدير مركز الجينات البصرية، أن هذا الاكتشاف يمكن أن يؤدي إلى إيجاد دواء سريع لهذا المرض، مؤكدين أن هذه الدراسة قد تشكل منطلقاً من أجل تحديد الامراض التي تصيب الشبكة في العين وتسبب العمى عند الأطفال والرضع في المستقبل.*

*أول علاج جيني يعيد الإبصار للمكفوفين*
*======================*
*ولم تكن تجربة العلماء الكنديين هى الأولى في مجال العلاج الجيني للعمي، فقد استطاع علماء بريطانيون مؤخراً تطوير أول علاج جيني لمرض وراثي في العين يقود إلى تدهور القدرة على الرؤية، وذلك في مستشفى مورفيلد الشهير في لندن، في عملية هي الأولي من نوعها في العالم. *

*فقد تمكن الجراحون من حقن عين واحدة لمريض بريطاني، بجين سليم لاستبدال نسخة الجين السيئة، حيث يطلق على الجين المتوارث اسم "آر بي إي65" RPE65، ويقود العيب المتوارث فيه إلى منع الخلايا الحساسة للضوء في شبكة العين من تأدية وظيفتها المطلوبة.*

*من جانبه، أوضح روبن علي البروفسور في معهد العيون بجامعة يونيفرسيتي كوليدج في لندن، أن العملية هي الأولى من نوعها التي تجرى على الانسان، وأنها كانت ناجحة، وهو يأمل مع فريقه في أن ينجح العلاج الجيني في تمكين المريض روبرت جونسن الذي اختير من بين 12 متطوعا، من تحسين بصره".*

*ولا يزال المريض يرى بعض الخطوط العامة أثناء النهار ويميز بعضا من الأشياء الطفيفة أثناء الليل، ويأمل الأطباء في أن يتحسن بصره خلال الأشهر المقبلة.*

*تقنية تعيد البصر إلى فئران عمياء*
*====================*
*في عملية ستعزز توقعات العلماء بقرب حلول اليوم الذي سيبصر فيه المصابون بالعمى الجزئي أو الكلي مرة أخرى، استعادت فئران مختبرية عمياء قدرتها على الإبصار بعد أن زرع الباحثون داخل أعينها خلايا كانت قد استخلصت من فئران أخرى.*

*وقد أكد الفريق الذي أشرف على البحث في لندن وفي ميشيجانان أن دراستهم تشير لأول مرة إلى أن خلايا الشبكية الحساسة للضوء، التي استخلصت في هذه الحالة من فئران أخرى، يمكنها أن توجه بنفسها لدى حقنها في العين المصابة، بحيث تتصل بخلايا الأعصاب الأخرى وتتواصل بشكل ملائم مع مراكز الإبصار في الدماغ.*

*وحذر الفريق من أن هذه العملية قد تستغرق أعواماً قبل أن تطبق على المرضى خصوصاً المصابين بحالات تدهور بصرهم نتيجة الاضمحلال الشبكي في العين أو بسبب حالات أخرى من الإصابة بالعمى التي يمكنها أن تستجيب إلى الطريقة الجديدة. *

*من جانبه ، قال أناند سواروب البروفسور في طب العيون في مركز علوم الجينات البشرية في مركز دبليو. كي. كيلوج للعيون بكلية الطب في جامعة ميتشيجان في آن اربور "إن العملية لا تزال في مرحلة البحث، إلا إنها واعدة جداً. *

*وقام العلماء بعزل الخلايا من شبكيات الفئران حديثة الولادة التي تكون أعينها في أوائل أطوار النمو، وهي في أعمار تقابل عمر عدة أشهر من تطور الأجنة البشرية، وبعد تصنيف الخلايا بطريقة اعتمدها العلماء في مختبر سوارب في ميتشجان، تمكن الفريق من عزل صنف محدد منها لا يندرج ضمن الخلايا الجذعية، بل يندرج ضمن الخلايا غير المكتملة التي ستتحول الى خلايا لقضبان الشبكية.*

*وحقن الباحثون 1000 من هذه الخلايا داخل شبكيات الفئران التي كانت مصابة بعيوب تقودها إلى العمى بشكل مشابه لحالات تدهور الإبصار بمرض الاضمحلال الشبكي الذي يعتبر السبب الرئيسي للعمى لدى الأشخاص الذين يزيد عمرهم عن 55 عاماً.*

*الخلايا الجذعية تسهم في إعادة الإبصار*
*======================*
*وقد أثبتت دراسة طبية حديثة أن الخلايا الجذعية البشرية يمكن أن تعيد الإبصار جزئياً لفئران عمياء مما يعطى مؤشراً لعلاج أمراض معينة في العين.*

*وأظهرت الدراسة أن الخلايا المشتقة من خلية جذعية جنينية بشرية يمكنها إنقاذ وظيفة الإبصار في الحيوانات التي بدونها كانت ستصبح عمياء، وهذه الخلايا هي الخلايا الرئيسية التى تتكون بعد بضعة أيام من الحمل حين يكون الجنين ما زال مضغة.*

*يذكر أن تحلل الشبكية هو السبب الأساسي للعمى بين كبار السن بالولايات المتحدة والعالم المتقدم حيث يصيب ما بين 25 و30 مليون شخص.*

*جهاز جديد يعالج بعض حالات العمى*
*=====================*
*تمكن أطباء أمريكيون من تطوير جهاز يعالج بعض حالات العمى، وخاصة المصابين نتيجة لتحلل أنسجة الشبكية، وذلك من خلال شبكية صناعية ذكية يمكن ربطها بالمخ والجهاز العصبي لإعادة النظر لبعض هذه الحالات.*

*وأشار البروفيسور مارك هومايون بجامعة جنوب كاليفورنيا، إلى أن هذا الجهاز يمكن زرع مجموعة من أقطابه الكهربائية الدقيقة خلف الشبكية، حيث تتحول الصور إلى إشارات كهربائية ثم تنقل لاسلكياً إلى جهاز استقبال تحت العين مباشرة. *

*تطوير شريحة إلكترونية لاستعادة البصر*
*=======================*
*أمل جديد يبشر المكفوفين بامكانية إستعادة البصر، وذلك من خلال شريحة سليكونية كبديل للعصب البصري التالف.*

*فقد توصل مجموعة من الباحثين إلى تطوير شريحة إلكترونية مصنوعة من مادة السليكون التي يمكنها محاكاة العصب البصري لشبكية العين الحقيقية. *

*وأشار الباحث كريم زغلول من جامعة بنسلفانيا وزميله كوابينا بواهين من جامعة ستامفورد الأمريكيتين، إلى أن الشريحة الجديدة يمكن أن تزرع مباشرةً داخل العين وأن توصل بالأعصاب التي تحمل الأشارات البصرية إلى المنطقة المسؤولة عن الإبصار في المخ، بحسب جريدة الرياض.*

*وأوضحت الدراسة أن الشريحة تحتوي على مستشعرات ضوئية ومجموعة دوائر إلكترونية، تؤدي نفس وظيفة الأعصاب في الشبكية الحقيقية إذ تعمل على تنقية دفق البيانات البصرية التي تمر أمام العين وتمرر فقط ما يستخدمه المخ لبناء الصورة التي يراها الإنسان.*

*دواء لمكافحة فقدان البصر*
*===============*
*توصل باحثون إلى اكتشاف دواء لمكافحة فقدان البصر، واستخدام آلات التصوير الرقمية لكشف إشارات مبكرة لتدهور البصر المرتبط بالسكَّر.*

*وأشار الباحثون إلى أن التقدُّم في السن، ومرض السكر، وهما أهم سببين في العالم المتقدِّم لفقدان البصر الذي يصيب حوالى 30 مليون نسمة.*

*ويُعتبر مرض السكر السبب الأكثر انتشاراً لفقدان المرء البصر في سن العمل، كما أنّه السَّبب الأبرز للعسر الاقتصادي الناتج من إعاقة بصرية. ويصاب في الغالب أكثر من 40% من الأفراد الملزمين بعلاج الأنسولين و20% من المصابين بالسُّكر غير المُلزمين بالأنسولين بمرض الشبكية الذي يسبِّبه السكَّر . *


*تقنية مبتكرة وغير مكلفة : بكتيريا غير حية .. سـلاح جديد يهاجم الأورام السـرطانية *

*السرطان من الأمراض التى تهدد حياة الملايين على مستوى العالم، لذا يحاول الأطباء بكل ما يمتلكون من وسائل إيجاد علاج مناسب يقلل من هجماته الشرسة على جسم الإنسان، حيث أنها لازلت تؤرق الأطباء كثيراً وتقف عقبة أمام أي علاج يحاول القضاء على هذا المرض اللعين.*

*وفي نفس الصدد، كشفت شركة "إنجينيك" الأسترالية للأدوية عن طريقة مبتكرة يمكن من خلالها توجيه عقاقير معالجة السرطان مباشرة إلى أماكن الورم في أي مكان في جسم الإنسان بشكل يخفف من الآثار الجانبية للأدوية الكيماوية التي يتعين على مريض السرطان تناولها.*

*وتقوم هذه التقنية الجديدة على استخدام ما وصفته الشركة بـ "مركبات أنجينيك"، وهي عبارة عن مواد تشبه البكتيريا الغير حية أي خالية من الكروموسومات ويجري غسلها باستمرار من أجل إزالة أي سموم عنها. *

*وقد تم تصميم تلك المواد من قبل الشركة، بحيث يمكن أن تحمل مواد كيماوية بسلاسة وبدون تأثيرات جانبية إلى الهدف المراد. *

*وأوضح العلماء أن هناك آلية طبيعية تساعد تلك المواد شبه البكتيرية على استهداف الخلايا المسرطنة، تتمثل في أن الأوعية الدموية التي تمد الخلايا السرطانية بالدم تكون في العادة مسامية، وفي ضوء الحجم المثالي للمركبات التي صممتها الشركة، والتي يصل عرضها إلى 400 نانو متر، فإنها تسقط بشكل مباشر من خلال تلك المسام على نسيج الورم المستهدف.*

*يذكرأن هذه التقنية الجديدة تتميز بمعقولية التكلفة، بخلاف الوسائل الأخرى الباهظة الثمن، والتي لا تخلو أيضاً من الآثار الجانبية.*

*عقاقير السرطان تنتقل إلى الأورام مباشرةً*
*======================*
*وعلى سياق متصل، تمكن علماء أمريكيون من تطوير تقنية جديدة تعتمد على استخدام الخلايا الجذعية لنقل عقاقير السرطان إلى الأورام مباشرة.*

*وأشار الباحثون إلى أن هذه الطريقة تعتمد على استخدام علاج "انترفيرون- بيتا" المضاد للسرطان، الذي يسبب تأثيرات جانبية سامة عند استخدامه بالطريقة التقليدية. *

*وقد تم تعديل الخلايا الجذعية لترجمة جين تلك المادة العلاجية لتقوم هذه الخلايا المبرمجة باستهداف خلايا السرطان البشرية المزروعة في الفئران دون غيرها، فلا يسبب هذا النقل المستهدف تأثيرات جانبية كثيرة، وبذلك يبقى الدواء في الورم لفترات زمنية أطول.*

*وأوضح الباحثون أن الفئران التي زرعت فيها خلايا سرطان الثدي البشري وتم علاجها بالخلايا الجذعية المعدلة، قد عاشت حوالي 60 يوماً، بينما عاشت الفئران التي تلقت "الانترفيرون- بيتا" وحده 41 يوماً، في حين بقيت الفئران غير المعالجة على قيد الحياة لـ37 يوماً فقط، مشيرين إلى أن التجارب السريرية على البشر ستبدأ قريباً.*

*بروتين يحد من السرطان*
*==============*
*وفي اكتشاف يعد الأول من نوعه، نجح فريق من العلماء الكوريين من قبل في اكتشاف البروتين الذي يتحكم في انتشار الخلايا السرطانية، والذي أطلق عليه فريق البحث اسم " يو سي بي"، مما يفتح الباب أمام إنتاج علاج جديد يمكن تطويره في غضون أربع سنوات يمكن أن يخلص العالم من خطر هذا المرض القاتل.*

*وأشار الدكتور ليم دونج سو من المعهد الكوري للبحوث البيولوجية ورئيس الفريق العلمي قوله "إن البروتين المسمى "يو سي بي" يسبب انتشار الخلايا السرطانية من خلال تحطيمه للبروتينات المانعة للسرطان، مضيفاً أن هذا البروتين يتكون في داخل خلايا الإنسان المريض بالسرطان".*

*وأوضح الفريق العلمي الكوري أن هذا الاكتشاف بعد حقن بروتين "يو سي بي" في فأر المختبرات، حيث وجد أن الحمض النووي المسمى "سي ار ان ايه" يمنع نمو هذا البروتين.*

*جهاز يعالج السرطان*
*===========*
*وقد تمكن بروفيسور روسي من قبل بتجربة تقنية لعلاج السرطان من خلال جهاز جديد أثبت فعاليته وبشكل خاص في علاج سرطان الكبد والغدد والكلى وحتى العظام.*

*ويتصل الجهاز الجديد بإبرة طويلة تغرس بدقة في مركز الورم الخبيث ويرسل لها الجهاز موجات وإشارات خاصة، فتقوم بجذب الخلايا الأكثر فعالية وتوالداً فتلتف حول الإبرة دون فعالية وتهلك تماما ولا تستطيع التوالد بعد ذلك.*

*وقد ثبتت فعالية هذا العلاج من خلال تجارب استمرت ثلاث سنوات حيث تمت معالجة قرابة 40 - 50 مريضاً سنوياً بهذه الطريقة، وجميعهم على قيد الحياة في حين كان يمكن للورم أن يتنامى ويقضي على المريض في هذه الفترة.*

*وتتميز هذه الطريقة بأنها لا تحتاج إلى أي عمل جراحي أو استئصال، حيث يتم تحول الورم السرطاني الخبيث إلى ورم عادى في الجسم ليمتص كخلايا ميتة غير فعالة، كما أنها لا تسبب آلاما وتستمر من 10- 15 دقيقة فقط.*

*وقد أعلن الفريق العلمي المشرف على الفحوص الجينية ضد الخلايا السرطانية بالدانمارك أنهم نجحوا في تطوير جينات "انتحارية" للقضاء على الخلايا السرطانية في جسم الإنسان.*

*وتم إجراء التجارب المخبرية على عينة من الخلايا الصغرى لسرطان الرئة، وفي حال نجاح نفس التجارب على الفئران سيقوم الأطباء بنقل التجارب للمصابين بهذا النوع من المرض. *

*ومن جانبها، أكدت الدكتورة نينا بيدرسن مسؤولة فريق البحث الدانماركي أن طرق علاج السرطان ما زالت تعتمد على الفحوص الكيميائية والأشعة، غير أنه رغم فاعلية هذه الوسائل في بدايتها سرعان ما يعود المرض أقوى مما كان عليه لدى المريض.*

*وأشارت بيدرسن إلى أن عودة المرض من جديد للمريض الذي خضع للعلاج الكيميائي لسنوات يجعل فرصة الحياة أقل من 5%، ودفع هذا الوضع فريق العمل الدانماركي للبحث عن بديل لمقاومة هذا المرض.*

*أسلوب جديد لتشخيص الأمراض السرطانية*
*======================= *
*استطاعت مراكز البحوث المصرية الكشف عن أسلوب جديد لتشخيص الأمراض السرطانية عن طريق دلالات الأورام التي أصبح استخدامها إحدى الطرق المهمة في تحديد نوعية الورم والتفريق بين الأورام المتشابهة، وذلك باستخدام تقنية هستوكيمياء المناعة.*

*وتقول الدكتورة نجلاء فتحي عباس أستاذ الباثولوجي بقسم العلوم الطبية بالمركز القومي للبحوث المصري، أن التشخيص الهستوباثولوجي لم يعد هو وسيلة التشخيص الوحيدة بعد اكتشاف هذه الطرق المستحدثة، والتى يمكنها كذلك تعديل لغة الحوار للخلايا السرطانية حتى تعود إلى حالتها الطبيعية لمواجهة السلوك العدواني للأورام الخبيثة. *


*تخليق أول مهبل باستخدام الخلايا الجذعية *

*الخلايا الجذعية Stem cells .. هي خلايا بدئية غير متمايزة إلى انواع خلوية متخصصة ، مما يسمح لها بأن تعمل كجهاز إصلاحي للجسم ، باستبدال خلايا أخرى عاطلة و الحفاظ على وظيفة الأعضاء الجسمية .*

*ويعتقد الخبراء أن الخلايا الجذعية بإمكانياتها هذه قادرة على تغيير تاريخ الأمراض البشرية عن طريق استخدامها لإصلاح نسج متخصصة أو عن طريق دفعها للنمو بشكل عضو حيوي معين ، وفي هذا الصدد تمكن أطباء ايطاليون من تخليق أول مهبل باستخدام التقنية الحيوية ، من خلال مساعدة مريضتين ولدتا من دون مهبلين بسبب تشوهات خلقية، على تخليق مهبلين من خلال استخدام خلايا جذعية أخذت من جسديهما. *

*ووفقا لما نشرته جريدة القبس الكويتية ، أوضح أحد الأطباء المشاركين في هذه الجراحة أن تنمية الأنسجة المهبلية من الخلايا جرى زرعها في مستشفى جامعة امبرتو 1 في روما. *

*وفي الحالة الأولى تلقت امرأة تبلغ الثامنة والعشرين 0.3 سنتيمترا مربعا من الأغشية النسيجية المخاطية قبل عام، ومنذ ذلك الحين نما لها مهبل ، وقال الأطباء إنها تزوجت وهي بحالة صحية جيدة الآن.*

*وتتعلق الحالة الثانية بشابة في السابعة عشرة أجريت لها عملية، قال الأطباء إنها تتحسن وانه تم زرع 99% من الأغشية النسيجية المخاطية.*

*ووصفت الباحثة سينزيا مارشيز، التي طورت الخلايا الجذعية، العمليتين بأنهما خطوة أولى على طريق تحقيق اختراقات مماثلة في تطوير أنسجة معوية وفموية وأنسجة عيون بما في ذلك القرنيات.*

*يذكر أن واحدة من بين كل خمسة آلاف طفلة تولد من دون مهبل.*

*أول بنك للخلايا الجذعية*
*================*
*يعتزم اللورد بارنسون صاحب شركة طيران "فيرجين" إنشاء أول بنك للخلايا الجذعية في بريطانيا يمكن للعائلات الاحتفاظ فيه بالحبل السري لابنائهم عند الولادة ، لإمكانية استخدامها مستقبلا في معالجة امراض مثل السرطان و الباركنسون . *

*وتقوم مجموعة من الشركات البريطانية حاليا بتقديم مثل هذه الخدمات ، حيث يعتقد ان عدة آلاف من الازواج في بريطانيا قد قاموا فعلا بتخزين الخلايا الجذعية الخاصة هم . *

*ويشجع الازواج على القيام بذلك عبر المجلات الطبية والعيادات وغير من الوسائل ، كما تقوم بعض الجهات بتقديم الاوعية الخاصة بتخزين الحبل السري للازواج لاغراض التخزين. *

*وأوضح متحدث باسم شركة فيرجين بأن "هذه المبادرة تهدف الى معالجة النقص الشديد في كمية الخلايا الجذعية لتلبية الحاجة المتزايدة لها في معالجة الامراض الخطيرة". *

*كما ان هذا البنك سيشجع ابحاث انتاج ادوية تساعد في انتاج هذه الخلايا والمعالجة بالخلايا الجذعية ، ومن المتوقع ان تتمكن وزارة الصحة في بريطانية من الاستفادة من البنك. *

*وكانت وزارة الصحة البريطانية قد طلبت من الاطباء والقابلات عدم التدخل بموضوع الحبل السري بل التركيز على الاهتمام بالمرأة والطفل اثناء الولادة ، مشيرة إلي أنها تقوم بأخذ أكثر من الفي عينة من الحبال السرية كل عام ويتم تخزينها في بنوك عامة ويمكن استخدامها عند الحاجة.*

*أمل لمرضي الشلل*
*============*
*أكد علماء أمريكيون أن الحقن بالخلايا الجذعية ساعد فئران تجارب مصابة بالشلل على الحركة ولكن ليس بالطريقة المتوقعة ، حيث توصلوا إلي أن الخلايا الجذعية البشرية المحقونة غطت الخلايا العصبية المدمرة بمركبات مغذية وساعدتها على الحياة. *

*وأوضح فريق البحث أن النتائج التي توصل إليها تلقي مزيدا من الضوء على قدرات الخلايا الجذعية ، مؤكدين إمكانية إنتاج أدوية تشفي من أمراض ليس لها علاج حتى الآن . *

*وكان الباحثون قد حقنوا خلايا جذعية بشرية أخذت من أجنة مجهضة في الحبل الشوكي لـ15 فأرا مصابة بالشلل ، واعتبرت الفئران نماذج مصابة بنوع من الشلل الذي يستفحل ولا علاج له ، وظهر بوضوح أن الفئران كانت قادرة على استخدام أرجلها الخلفية أفضل من فئران أخرى أصيبت بالشلل ولكن لم تحقن بالخلايا الجذعية . *

*وأضاف أحد الباحثين أن بعضا من عشرات الآلاف من الخلايا الجذعية البشرية البدائية التي زرعت أصبحت خلايا عصبية أو مشابهة لها إلا أنها ليست كافية لاعتبارها تحسنا، وبدلا من ذلك فقد كونت تلك الجرثومية الجنينية بيئة تحمي وتساعد على بقاء أعصاب الفئران الموجودة بالفعل والتي كانت على وشك الموت .*

*وعندما يموت العصب يبعث بإشارات ليس معروفا أسبابها حتى الآن لتسبب موت خلايا حية مجاورة . *

*ويعتبر هذا الموت المتتابع للخلايا السبب وراء معظم الدمار الذي يلحق بالمخ والناتج عن السكتة الدماغية على سبيل المثال. *

*وخلص الباحثون إلى أن الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية أنتجت نوعين من البروتين يبدو أنهما وراء إيقاف الخلايا العصبية الصحيحة من الوقوع ضحية للموت ، ويساعد أحد تلك البروتينات على حياة الخلايا العصبية ويقوي الآخر من اتصالها بالخلايا العصبية الأخرى. *

*تجدر الإشارة إلى أن لدى الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية القدرة على التخصص في نوع من الأنسجة ، ويفترض علماء أن باستطاعتهم إنتاج أي نوع من الخلايا يريدونها .*

*طريق للشفاء من الأورام الدماغية*
*====================*
*وفي نفس المجال ، أكد باحثون أمريكيون أنه قد يكون بإمكانهم أن يجربوا أبحاث الخلايا الجذعية في معالجة مرضى السكتات الدماغية والأورام الدماغية اعتبارا من العام القادم . *

*وتفيد الأبحاث الجديدة التي قاموا بها بأن الخلايا الجذعية تنجذب بشكل طبيعي إلى الأجزاء المريضة من الدماغ . *

*وقد بينت هذه الدراسة لأول مرة أن الخلايا الجذعية المأخوذة من مخ العظام في الأشخاص البالغين يمكن أن تتحول إلى أنواع مختلفة من الخلايا في الجملة العصبية المركزية. *

*وقد أجريت التجارب حتى الآن على الفئران، ويريد الباحثون تطبيق ما توصلوا إليه على الإنسان . يشار إلي أن الخلايا الجذعية يمكن أن تتحول إلى أي نوع من الخلايا المتخصصة في الجسم .*

*أسلوب لعلاج سرطان الدم*
*================*
*كما طور باحثون بريطانيون أسلوبا جديدا يعتمد على الخلايا الجذعية يمكن أن يساعد مرضى المراحل المتقدمة من سرطان الدم أو الاورام الليمفاوية.*

*وتدخل العلماء وراثيا في خلايا المنشأ المتبرع بها ، وهي خلايا رئيسية يمكن أن تتحول لأي نوع من الخلايا حتى يمكنها أن تبقى حية أثناء العلاج الكيميائي العالي السمية .*

*وأوضح أحد الباحثين أنه يمكن استخدام عمليات زراعة خلايا المنشأ في علاج سرطان الدم والأورام التي تصيب الجهاز اللميفاوي والتي لا تستجيب عادة للعلاج التقليدي ، وتتم زراعة خلايا المنشأ في المريض لاحداث استجابة للمناعة ضد المرض ، وغالبا ما يعقب هذا علاج كيميائي قوي لقتل الخلايا السرطانية .*

*علاج لضمور العضلات*
*================*
*اكتشف فريق من الباحثين الايطاليين نوعاً من الخلايا الجذعية موجودة في الاوعية الدموية يمكن استخدامها فى تجديد العضلات. وقد قام العلماء بمعهد أبحاث الخلايا الجذعية، باجراء تجارب علي احد فئران التجارب المصاب بصورة من صور مرض ضمور العضلات الذي يتسبب في تدمير العضلات. ووجدوا ان خلايا الاوعية الدموية الجذعية المعدلة وراثيا، والمسماة "ميسانجيوبلاستس"، لديها القدرة علي تجديد وتوليد انسجة عضلية جديدة في الفأر.*

*وتعد الخلايا الجذعية هي " الخلايا الرئيسية "، التي يمكن تحفيزها لتنمو في أنواع مختلفة من الانسجة.*

*وقد تصور العلماء عملية لجمع الخلايا الجذعية من الاوعية الدموية لمريض بشري، ثم تعديلها وراثيا في مختبر، وبعد ذلك يتم حقنها مرة اخري في مجري الدم. وتوصل العلماء الي ان هذه العملية سوف تؤدي الي انتقال الخلايا الي عضلات المريض، ثم تبداء في انتاج خلايا عضلية سليمة وصحية. واضافوا أن الجسم لن يرفض هذه الخلايا، لان منشأها من جسم المريض نفسه.*

*نجاح عربي في هذا المجال*
*================*
*نجح أطباء عرب في إجراء 5 عمليات من اصل 7 لزراعة الخلايا الجذعية المستخرجة من دم الحبل السري لحالات مرضية تنوعت معاناتها بين فشل النخاع العظمي الخلقي ، واخرى تعاني من امراض نقص المناعة الخلقية ، وثالثة لحالات تعاني من سرطانات الدم التي لا تستجيب للعلاج الكيميائي التقليدي مسجلة بذلك نسبة نجاح بلغت 70 % .*

*وقد أدي هذا النجاح الى انضمام المستشفى التخصصي الى سجل زراعة النخاع العظمي الوطني الامريكي كأول مستشفى في العالم العربي يحصل على هذه العضوية. *

*وأوضح أحد الأطباء أن عملية زراعة الخلايا الجذعية المستخرجة من دم الحبل السري هي عملية اثبتت نجاحها عالميا في علاج كثير من الامراض القاتلة التي يعاني منها بعض الاطفال، كأمراض فشل نخاع العظم الخلقي التي تنتهي بهم الى الوفاة مبكرا اذا لم تجرى لهم عمليات زراعة النخاع العظمي بسبب عدم وجود اقارب يطابقونهم في فصيلة الانسجة ، مبينا ان تلك العمليات سجلت نجاحا عالميا بنسبة 60 في المائة. *

*واشار الى ان الحكومة الفيدرالية الامريكية منحت موافقتها لهذه ا لمستشفى التخصصي ومركز الابحاث للانضمام الى سجل زراعة النخاع العظمي الوطني الاميركي كأول مستشفى في العالم العربي يحصل على هذه العضوية، وبهذا يمكن للمستشفى الحصول على وحدات من متبرعين من مختلف انحاء العالم وزراعتها للمرضى المحتاجين للزراعة بعد اجراء الفحوصات الدقيقة للتأكد من مطابقة تلك العينات. مؤكدا ان ذلك يعد انجازا طبيا يسجل للمستشفى والوطن. *

*جدير بالذكر ان نجاح تلك العمليات الخمس ساهمت في موافقة احد الاباء على اجراء عملية زرع نخاع عظمي لابنته البالغة من العمر 6 سنوات، باسلوب تلك العمليات.*

*الكونجرس يعارض قرار بوش الابن*
*=====================*
*أقر مجلس النواب الأمريكي مشروع قانون يدعم الأبحاث المعتمدة على خلايا المنشأ أو الخلايا الجذعية، في تحد واضح للرئيس جورج بوش الذي يرفض هذا النوع من الأبحاث تماماً، بحجة أنها ستدمر الحياة البشرية باسم البحث العلمي. *

*وكانت أبحاث خلايا المنشأ من أولويات الديموقراطيين الذين سيطروا على الكونجرس الأسبوع الماضي، لأنها قد تساهم في أيجاد علاج لأمراض كالزهايمر وباركينسون، لكن الرئيس بوش توعد بمواجهة قرار الكونجرس بحق الفيتو. *

*وقد تمت المصادقة على مشروع القانون بـ253 صوتا مقابل 174، وكان المصوتون لصالحه قريبين من أغلبية الثلثين التي من شأنها الغاء فيتو الرئيس. *

*من جانبها ، قالت رئيسة مجلس النواب الجديدة نانسي بيلوسي: "بمصادقة المجلس على القرار فقد أعطى الأمل اليوم لأكثر من مائة مليون مواطن وأسرهم."، وأضافت "نحن اليوم نواجه الرئيس جورج بوش بقرارنا هذا حتى ينضم إلى أعضاء المجلس من الحزبين في دعم أبحاث خلايا المنشأ." *


*يذكر أن جورج بوش سبق وألغى قرارات مشابهة بنفس الموضوع العام الماضي، وكانت المرة الأولى التي رفض فيها بوش قراراً يصادق عليه المجلس خلال فترة رئاسته. *

*وتبين استطلاعات الرأي أن معظم الأمريكيين يساندون أبحاث خلايا المنشأ، لكن معارضيها يقولون أن أموال الضرائب لا ينبغي ان تمول أبحاثاً تدمر الأجنة. *

*ودمتم بود *​ 
*مورا مارون*​*أهم المصادر*
واشنطن تايمز"
المصري اليوم
الراية القطرية
جريدة الرياض 
جريدة الخليج الاماراتية
جريدة الاخبار
جريدة اليوم الالكتروني​


----------



## kalimooo (22 مارس 2009)

يثبت لاهميته


----------



## مورا مارون (22 مارس 2009)

ميرسي كليمو

تعيش وتثبت مواضيع مهمة

الرب يبارك  اعمالك​


----------



## fouad78 (22 مارس 2009)

بجد مجموعة راااااااااااااااااائعة
الرب يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 مارس 2009)

مجهود رااااااااائع يا مورا 

تسلم ايدك 

 ميررررررسى على المعلومات 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مورا مارون (23 مارس 2009)




----------



## مورا مارون (23 مارس 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> بجد مجموعة راااااااااااااااااائعة​
> 
> الرب يباركك​


 


ميرسي فؤاد  
الرب يباركك​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (30 مارس 2009)

*موضوع رائع يا مورا
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (30 مارس 2009)

*رووووووووووووووعة يا مورا
تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتى*​


----------



## لي شربل (30 مارس 2009)

*حلوين مورا تعبك فيهن كتتتتتتتتتتتيييييييييير 
خبريات مهمة واشيا بتحمل امال جديدة
وبتميط اللثام عن امراض صعبة 
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة *​


----------



## وليم تل (30 مارس 2009)

شكرا مورا مارون
على المعلومات والمجهود الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## مورا مارون (30 مارس 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا مورا​*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## مورا مارون (30 مارس 2009)

meryam 4 jesus قال:


> *رووووووووووووووعة يا مورا*​
> 
> *تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتى*​


 


*تورتي يا عسل  *

*مرورك اسعدني*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (30 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااا ليكي ي مورا موضوع رائع


----------



## مورا مارون (30 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *حلوين مورا تعبك فيهن كتتتتتتتتتتتيييييييييير *
> 
> *خبريات مهمة واشيا بتحمل امال جديدة*
> *وبتميط اللثام عن امراض صعبة *
> ...


 

*ويباركك يا لي *

*على تشجيعك الدائم*​


----------



## مورا مارون (30 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مورا مارون
> 
> على المعلومات والمجهود الرائع
> 
> ودمتى بود​


 

الرب يباركك  يا وليم

اسعدني مرورك​


----------



## مورا مارون (30 مارس 2009)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> شكرااااااااااا ليكي ي مورا موضوع رائع


 

*اغريغورس منور يا باشا *

*الرب يباركك خدمتك وتشجيعك *

*شكرااا*​


----------



## المجدلية (31 مارس 2009)

جميل يا مورا ربنا يباركك


----------



## mero_engel (31 مارس 2009)

*موسوعه متكامله فعلالالا*
*ميرسي يا مورا *
*فعلا موضوع هام ومعلومات جميله*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## twety (31 مارس 2009)

*حلون اي مووورا جدا

ربنا يبارك تعبك يا حبيبتى

فعلا يستاهل تثبيت
وطمع بطمع بقى يستاهل يبقى احسن موضوع للاسبوع 
*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (2 أبريل 2009)

روووووووووووووووووعة يا مورا
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعبكِ​


----------



## مورا مارون (2 أبريل 2009)

twety قال:


> *حلون اي مووورا جدا*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك تعبك يا حبيبتى*
> 
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (2 أبريل 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> روووووووووووووووووعة يا مورا​
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعبكِ​


----------



## جيلان (9 أبريل 2009)

*يُفك من التثبيت 
ميرسى يا سكرة عقبال الاسابيع القادمة
مجهود راائع*


----------



## مورا مارون (9 أبريل 2009)




----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى يامورا على موضوعك المهم وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2009)

معلومة حقيقي حلوة ، ربنا يبارك مجهودك أختي ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## مورا مارون (13 أبريل 2009)




----------



## salib 2010 (24 أبريل 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> *جهاز جديد يتمكن من تحديد عمر الجنين *
> 
> *كشفت شركة أمريكية عن جهاز طبي جديد للموجات فوق الصوتية بحجم الحاسب المحمول، يستطيع بدقة تحديد عمر الجنين دون الحاجة لإجراء فحوصات طبية معقدة .*
> 
> ...


 *اختى الغالية مورا مارون مجهود رائع ومعلومات قيمة الرب يبارك حياتك ودمتى لنا وتقبلى تحياتى لشخصك الجميل اخوكم صليب



*


----------



## Ferrari (25 أبريل 2009)

موضوع اكثر من رائع

ومجهود كبير جداً يا مورا تسلم ايديك

وتستهلى اجمل تقييم

الرب يبارك مجهوديك
​


----------



## sara A (27 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى مورا على الموضوع*
*ربنا يبارك تعبك*


----------



## مورا مارون (28 أبريل 2009)

sara A قال:


> *ميرسى مورا على الموضوع*
> *ربنا يبارك تعبك*


 ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 أبريل 2009)

فى اختراعات روعه يا مورا


----------



## مورا مارون (28 أبريل 2009)




----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 مايو 2009)

موضوع متكامل ..تستهلي عليه الشكر والتقدير
​


----------



## salib 2010 (17 مايو 2009)




----------



## مورا مارون (17 مايو 2009)

ميرسي ليكم جميعا

يسعدني انو موضوعي لحد دلوقتي مقروء 

الرب يبارك تشجيعكم وخدمتكم
​


----------



## نجدى فرج (6 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك يا مورا على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة


----------



## ponponayah (7 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااائع بجد
ميرسى يا مورا بجد رائع
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## مورا مارون (21 يونيو 2009)




----------



## salib 2010 (21 يونيو 2009)




----------



## white rose (21 يونيو 2009)

*الرب يبارك تعبك يا مورا

انشالل تكتبيلنا كمان و كمان من مواضيعك الحلوة​*


----------



## مورا مارون (23 يوليو 2009)




----------

